# [JDBC] Verbindung nur zum Host



## Sanji (19. Feb 2006)

Ich baue per JDBC eine Verbindung zu einem Datenbank-Host auf. Dabei übergebe ich erstmal keine Datenbank. Im Anschluss kann ich problemlos per SHOW DATABASES die Datenbanken anzeigen. Ein "USE [database]", um danach Queries auszuführen, schlägt aber fehl und resultiert und einer SQLException.
Ist es mit JDBC nicht möglich, die Datenbank im Nachhinein auszuwählen? ???:L 

MfG,
    Sanji


----------



## André Uhres (20. Feb 2006)

Bei mir funzt es. Hängt wohl vom Treiber ab.


----------



## Sanji (20. Feb 2006)

Gut zu wissen. Dann werde ich nochmal explizit nach meinem Fehler suchen.


----------

